# Opening a business in Mexico



## m109pilot (May 21, 2013)

Hola todos!!!
Well I searched the form posts and did not find what I was looking for so I started a new thread.

I am searching for some advise / help getting started my own company here in Mexico. I would like to know what an expat needs to do or where I can go for guidance, are there any gov programs etc.

The type of business is manufacturing and servicing oilfield equipment.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Saludos.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

m109pilot said:


> Hola todos!!! Well I searched the form posts and did not find what I was looking for so I started a new thread. I am searching for some advise / help getting started my own company here in Mexico. I would like to know what an expat needs to do or where I can go for guidance, are there any gov programs etc. The type of business is manufacturing and servicing oilfield equipment. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Saludos.


I live in Queretaro state, it is a growing and thriving area to open a new business, there are government areas that could help you on your task
Many foreign firms are opening their facilities here, BOMBARDIER for instance
Hope you would like it here, and welcome to Mexico!


----------



## zapfilms (Dec 11, 2012)

Go to a law office, any Mexican law office can help you. You form a S:A: de C:V., a company. Takes time & $$ but not hard. Wherever you are find a good big law firm and they will guide you thru the process, don´t go for the cheapies because they have small experience to go w the price.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> I live in Queretaro state, it is a growing and thriving area to open a new business, there are government areas that could help you on your task
> Many foreign firms are opening their facilities here, BOMBARDIER for instance
> Hope you would like it here, and welcome to Mexico!


Gary, is there oil in Querétaro?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> Gary, is there oil in Querétaro?


Oil?
Not that I know of, no

Why?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> Gary, is there oil in Querétaro?


Just reread OP's post
He may service oil companies equipment in Queretaro and send it back wherever they use it, just like Bombardier, Cocacola, kelloggs, fuchs, and lots of companies settled in Queretaro


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> Just reread OP's post
> He may service oil companies equipment in Queretaro and send it back wherever they use it, just like Bombardier, Cocacola, kelloggs, fuchs, and lots of companies settled in Queretaro


Why not! Locate a oil service company where there customer isn't located. Brilliant idea. Querétaro can't be the home of every company.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> Why not! Locate a oil service company where there customer isn't located. Brilliant idea. Querétaro can't be the home of every company.


I know that! It is not necessary to be sarcastic about it, about anything in any case.
On the other hand, many, I mean Many companies are coming here because of the location, having great communication to many places ( highways, airports and railroads), being the second safest state in Mexico and, Queretaro's government give great deals to open new business.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I enjoy your unabashed enthusiasm for Queretaro, Gary! I feel quite the same about Tepoztlan. However, one difference is I would prefer to keep the big companies out of Tepoz, rather than hoping they set up shop there. 😏


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ojosazules11 said:


> I enjoy your unabashed enthusiasm for Queretaro, Gary! I feel quite the same about Tepoztlan. However, one difference is I would prefer to keep the big companies out of Tepoz, rather than hoping they set up shop there. dde0f



I know!
I have a neighbor that tells everyone how horrible it is to live in Queretaro! Just to keep them away

It is quite different anyway, because Tepotzotlan would be terrible if crowded, and Queretaro has improved a lot by its growth, since it is an Industrial state
I had an expat friend visiting over the weekend, perhaps he could tell you guys his impressions later


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> I know!
> I have a neighbor that tells everyone how horrible it is to live in Queretaro! Just to keep them away
> 
> It is quite different anyway, because Tepotzotlan would be terrible if crowded, and Queretaro has improved a lot by its growth, since it is an Industrial state
> I had an expat friend visiting over the weekend, perhaps he could tell you guys his impressions later


Just as a clarification - because this happens a lot - we're in Tepoztlan, Morelos, not in Tepotzotlan, Edo. de México. Not only do they have similar sounding names, they are both Pueblos Mágicos just to confuse things further. I find people often mix up the two. Some day I'll visit Tepotzotlan to see what it's like - I've never been there.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ojosazules11 said:


> Just as a clarification - because this happens a lot - we're in Tepoztlan, Morelos, not in Tepotzotlan, Edo. de México. Not only do they have similar sounding names, they are both Pueblos Mágicos just to confuse things further. I find people often mix up the two. Some day I'll visit Tepotzotlan to see what it's like - I've never been there.


My mistake!
I slipped there
I have always known you are in Tepoztlan


----------

